# Renaming home directory and moving files



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I had to reinstall FreeBSD 8.1 earlier in order to overcome the shortcomings from my first attempt. In my Home directory there are two folders named 'david' and 'davidd'. 'david' was created yesterday and 'davidd' was created earlier today during reinstall. Before opting for reinstall I missed out on deleting old folders/directories. How do I rename/merge 'davidd'. I donnt have much data in it.

Secondly, how to move 'jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar' and some more files to '/usr/ports/distfiles'; I tried to copy-paste them but it said permission denied. 

Please help a n00b and earn good karma.

Best,

David


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> Secondly, how to move 'jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar' and some more files to '/usr/ports/distfiles'; I tried to copy-paste them but it said permission denied.


You seem to be missing some basic UNIX knowledge:
Handbook: 3.3 Permissions

The other question is also quite elementary, so this will probably help too:
UNIXhelp for Users


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Can I do 
	
	



```
cp /home/davidd/.................. /usr/ports/distfiles
```
?


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

I moved the files by doing cp. How do I rename the home directory.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry, but this is really not a 'basic unix course' forum. You will have to find an online course or buy a book on how to do basic stuff in unix-like operating systems. These forums presuppose at least some basic console/shell skills, and commands like cp(1) or mv(1) should not hold any secrets.

See the links SirDice posted, or try this PDF: http://ws.edu.isoc.org/workshops/2006/ccTLD-Samoa/day1/freebsd/freebsdref-1up.pdf

For any command, you can browse the manual:
cp -> man cp
mv -> man mv

Etc.

Closed.


----------

